# 6 month old lab puppy - aggressive?



## Bubbers (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 6 month old lab puppy and am wondering if she is exhibiting signs of agression toward me and my husband. She is starting to rebel when told no or disciplined in any way. For instance, when I'm in the kitchen and she tries to surf the counters, I pull her by the scruff and set her down on the floor and tell her no. She is starting to respond by rearing up at me, barking and jumping toward me like she wants to bite. She will mouth me at times, but has never snapped at me. We don't feed her from the table at all, but she is extremely interested when I am preparing food in the kitchen and is really rebellious when I tell her no. She knows what "no" means, but is starting to challenge me on it. I have been responding by putting a muzzle on her - which immediately relaxes her. However, I don't really like having to do that to her. We also use time out quite frequently when she is acting that way. 

She is crate trained and completely house broken. We are starting to introduce her to more areas of the house for brief periods, but she is still quite naughty and gets into things that I really don't want chewed up. 

She is a very high energy dog. I exercise her at least 30 minutes a day. She is trained to walk on the treadmill and does very well. We also have a large backyard that she spends time in, but she lives in the house. 

I'm looking for some advice on how to correct this problem. Is this a sign of agression?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

If she is a very high energy dog, 30 minutes is not nearly enough exercise. The behaviour she is displaying is not aggression. Pulling her off by the scruff seems unnecessarily rough. Teach her a command like "off". When she jumps up, say off, and (gently) push her off the counter. You can also teach her an "out" command, so when she enters the kitchen, say "out" and lead her to where you want her to stay. Maybe set up a bed for her and teach her to go to her bed.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

MORE exercise.

Get into a training class IMMEDIATELY.

MORE exercise.

Use the crate when you don't want her in the kitchen, or put up a baby gate.

MORE EXERCISE.

Leave a drag line on her so that if you need to control her in the house, you have a way to do it. Stop the scruff grabbing. Use the collar and lead, and teach her to stay on a target.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2132517_teach-dog-bed.html

*MORE EXERCISE.*


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Bubbers said:


> I have a 6 month old lab puppy and am wondering if she is exhibiting signs of agression toward me and my husband. She is starting to rebel when told no or disciplined in any way. For instance, when I'm in the kitchen and she tries to surf the counters, I pull her by the scruff and set her down on the floor and tell her no. She is starting to respond by rearing up at me, barking and jumping toward me like she wants to bite. She will mouth me at times, but has never snapped at me. We don't feed her from the table at all, but she is extremely interested when I am preparing food in the kitchen and is really rebellious when I tell her no. She knows what "no" means, but is starting to challenge me on it. I have been responding by putting a muzzle on her - which immediately relaxes her. However, I don't really like having to do that to her. We also use time out quite frequently when she is acting that way.
> 
> She is crate trained and completely house broken. We are starting to introduce her to more areas of the house for brief periods, but she is still quite naughty and gets into things that I really don't want chewed up.
> 
> ...


My Boston and Poodle/Maltese cross get 30 minutes a day plus training, and they're not as high energy as a lab. Your baby is probably just bored and trying to stir trouble for attention.


----------



## pawsitivelyhokies (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with more exercise. 30 minutes for an active puppy is not nearly enough. Is there a fenced dog park nearby where you could let her run and use up some energy? I find with very active dogs, walking really does not expel much energy.


----------



## pawsitivelyhokies (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree that teaching her "off" would also be a great command. If she knows a sit-stay or down-stay, have her wait on a targeted spot in your kitchen while you are preparing food (such as a towel or on her bed). That way, she can still watch you but be out of your way.


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have read that there are a few times in the puppies growing stage that they will try "test" you. And that you just need to be firm with your commands and don't give in at all.

I don't know how true this is, but all the other posters seem to have good advice


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

LiftBig315 said:


> I have read that there are a few times in the puppies growing stage that they will try "test" you. And that you just need to be firm with your commands and don't give in at all.
> 
> I don't know how true this is, but all the other posters seem to have good advice


This is my view of it. It's perfectly normal, but how you respond to it is important. The pup is overwrought from lack of exercise and is throwing a little tantrum. Kind of like a bratty toddler. Whether the pup is trying to intimidate you, or just being snotty, is IMO irrelevant. If you are intimidated by the display, the pup will run with that. My Golden acted similarly because I was always the one standing between him and his mischief making. It was a predictable reaction to the irresistible force (him) meeting the immovable object (me).

Give her more exercise and more training. Then, give her more again. Keep her on a line at all times. Crate her when you can't directly supervise. Give her constructive things to do, like collecting laundry and putting it in a basket. Be assertive, and maintain your sense of humor. It will pass.


----------

